# PM's sitting in outbox!!!



## YTF (Aug 27, 2006)

Hey! Anyone know why my PMs aren't being sent! They're sitting in the outbox!!!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Just means whoever you sent them to have not read them.


----------



## YTF (Aug 27, 2006)

aaah!!!! so the pooor guy now has teh same message from me 3 times - whoops!!

Thanks for letting me know 8)


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

If there still in your outbox you can delete the individual messages so he only recieves the one


----------

